# jsp include Frage



## schmiddy123 (2. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Teil meiner JSP Seite für die Übersichtlichkeit ausgelagert mit <%@ include file="..."%>. In der ausgelagertern Datei verwende ich allerdings Objekte aus der Hauptseite. Also in der Art:

Hauptseite:
<% String objekt = "Test"; %>
<%@ include file="teilseite.jsp %>

Teilseite:
<% out.print(objekt);

Funktionieren tut alles wunderbar! Das Problem ist nur, dass mit Eclipse in der Teilseite immer Fehler anzeigt, weil er ja logischerweise die Objekte der Hauptseite nicht in der Unterseite kennt. Das einfügen der Teil- in die Hauptseite geschieht ja erst später...

Kann man diesen Fehler irgendwie umgehen, also was einstellen, so dass er die Verknüpfung verfolgt? Oder muss man damit leben?


----------



## Noctarius (2. Jun 2009)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Ärger ich mich auch immer drüber, besonders wenn beim Checkin in ein RVS gemeckert wird, dass es noch Dateien gibt die Fehler enthalten. Wenn einer ne Lösung kennt, immer her damit (und ich meine nicht den Syntaxcheck ausschalten).


----------



## maki (2. Jun 2009)

Die include direktive wird _imho_ doch selten genutzt bzw. wird eine dynamische Variante (tiles, sitemesh, etc. pp.) genutzt, kann gut sein dass sie gar nicht unterstützt wird von der IDE.


----------

